
Józef Czapski: painter, prisoner, and disciple of Proust - sillybilly
https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2019/05/jozef-czapski-painter-prisoner-proust-lost-time-inhuman-land-almost-nothing-review
======
badpun
Czapski was an extraordinary individual. I’ve just finished his biography (by
Eric Karpeles) and I can recommend it, esp. to people interested in art and
painting. It can also be great for people trapped in materialistic,
reductionist mindset that is pretty common here - if you feel like your life
is shallow and does not make sense, maybe read some Czapski, or his biography.

~~~
halleonard
I'm reading his biography right now! What an interesting, tragic and hopeful
life.

